# Need Rod A12 W/A15 Crank



## borgward (Sep 28, 2006)

I am putting A15 crank into A12 block I want to use stock A 12 piston and use a shorter rod to compensate for longer stroke. I do not want to use a piston that has crank pin hole higher up w/ A12 rod to compensate for longer stroke. It would be better to have a shorter rod w/ less mass hurling around in there at high RPM's

Is there any source for researching rod dimensions?


----------

